# Recommended parts suppliers



## Keen3689 (Mar 7, 2015)

I am in the process of starting a restoration on a 69 GTO and wanted to ask other members for any recommendations for parts suppliers. I have been told that there is a variation in quality from one supplier to the next. I am seeking to find the balance between quality and price. Thank you in advance for any insight you are able to offer.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I always recommend Ames Performance Engineering. I like them for a couple reasons: 1) they tell you up front about the quality of the parts they sell, and 2) they have experienced technical support staff. Know that many of the parts sold on the market today are manufacture by the same company, so in some cases there's not a lot of variation in quality. As for price, there are different business models out there and you will just need to shop and compare. As an example, a part may list higher at one vendor, but they offer free shipping. Just remember this... you generally get what you pay for, and if it looks to good to be true it probably is. Your restoration is going to be expensive and I have no idea what it needs. You can save yourself a little money by thinking ahead on what you need and bundling your order to meet discount thresholds. Hope this helps. Welcome to the forum. Matt


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like ThePartsPlaceInc.com.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

I just finished a frame off resto on my '66 GTO. I used a number of suppliers and from my experiences, Ames Performance Engineering was the best.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Parts place Inc....has the parts made ...a lot of their stuff is carried by the other Parts houses.... what exactly do you need?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ames/Performance Tears are usually very good...


----------



## Keen3689 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank to all members for their responses. I was in need of trim pcs. and mechanical parts - and have heard positive things about both Ames and Parts place inc.


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

I have used both the parts place and Ames and they both have great customer service, parts, and tech support. Also summit is pretty awesome when it comes to shopping and helping you find the right part for you


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I have found a lot of what I needed on good ol' ebay. New parts and used OEM stuff.


----------

